# Lionel smoke pellets



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I recall reading somewhere that the smoke pellets for the 671 (with the smoke bulb) are different from the pellets used for the resistance heater type of smoke unit and that using them will damage the resistance wire. Does anyone have any information on this aspect? I just came across some unmarked smoke pellets. If there is a difference, is there any way to determine which type they are without risking damage to a smoke unit?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AFAIK, there is no special smoke pellet for just that locomotive, and I can't find any reference to a special type of pellet either.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

According to the Greenberg book the older lamp style smoke unit used a #196 smoke pellet. Lionel explains the bulbs and pellets are not available and bulb smoke units should be upgraded to the newer style.

I am not sure what happens if you try and use a SP pellet or modern remake in the older style bulb unit.

I have seen replacement smoke bulbs at shows but cannot remember if I have ever seen the #196 pills. I don't know if I would recommend operating an older bulb style smoke engine.


----------



## hoo-t (Apr 30, 2013)

I recently read somewhere that the bulb type smoke pellets were ammonium nitrate, whereas the filament style are of a "new" "secret" formula (parafin???). I'm sorry that I can't answer the other part of your question - how to tell the difference. 

I've also read that you can simply use modern smoke fluid in the pellet type filament smoke units, and have experienced that it works quite well. I'm using Megasteam in mine. One caveat, in mine, I needed to run the engine quite a bit with a pretty heavy load to "burn out" most of the old wax. It had a tendency to plug the vent hole in the unit until it was cleared out. 

Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess I should have looked in my Greenberg book, I did a web search.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've used fluid (carefully) and the newer type pellets in my smoke bulb 2020 turbine successfully many times.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Jale, Do you suppose it would be alright for me to use fluid - carefully, as you say - in my 736 steam locomotive that has the old pellet type smoke unit? I really don't want to do any damage to the locomotive or its smoke unit. And I'm reluctant to change out the smoke unit for a new type smoke generator.
Thanks for sharing your experience with your locomotive and its smoke unit with us; it's reassuring.

Bill


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I had the smoke bulb turbine loco as a kid and I recall the smoke pellets coming in a rectanglar glass box with a metal bail that held the cover. I may be mistaken, but I recall seeing something that said that the smoke pellets designed for a bulb type unit would damage the more conventional heated wire type unit, but I can't find a reference anywhere.
btw, I have also used liquid smoke fluid in the heated wire smoke units with no issues other than it does not last too long.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

You can use fluid in your 736 as-is with no ill effects. 

I recommend upgrading the smoke unit to use fluid instead of pellets. The fluid kits smoke much better than the old pills ever did. Upgrade kits are less than $10 and easily doable for someone who often services his own trains.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I found the reference warning against using the old 196 pellets in heater type smoke units. it is in the Greenberg guide Volume VI on Accessories. It also tells how to tell the difference between SP and 196 pellets.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

rrbill said:


> Jale, Do you suppose it would be alright for me to use fluid - carefully, as you say - in my 736 steam locomotive that has the old pellet type smoke unit? I really don't want to do any damage to the locomotive or its smoke unit. And I'm reluctant to change out the smoke unit for a new type smoke generator.
> Thanks for sharing your experience with your locomotive and its smoke unit with us; it's reassuring.
> 
> Bill


I had already forgotten that I replied to this thread 

Yes, you can definitely use fluid in your 736 as already mentioned. I found that my 736 smokes much more nicely on fluid than on pellets (which I also use for fun occasionally) in the original smoke unit.

Just have to watch that you don't fill the smoke unit bowl higher than the air hole for the puffer or you'll end up with a bit of a mess inside the locomotive (no big deal, but not fun to clean up).


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I found a thread on yahoo that explains more about using 196 and SP smoke pellets:



> As others have stated, if you can even find them, do not use the 196 smoke
> pellets, because of their corrosive nature. In most instances, should you
> find them, they will have melted into a sold mass as they were prone to
> absorbing moisture. In fact, Lionel sold them in a special plastic container
> ...


----------

